# Anyone ever think Taipei is most underrated city in Asia?



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)

To me, Taipei is just as good as Singapore, HK and Shanghai in many senses(maybe not skyline). But I haven't seen many people mention it in SSC? Please share your opinion


----------



## OBman (May 26, 2004)

yes, i think Taipei is kinda underrated here, cuturally it has quite alot of impact in china and HK.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

i definately agree with you, Taipei is very underated in SSC forums.


----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)

*Taipei*


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

I dont know..there are many Taipei pics.(and they are great).probably you havent seen any...

but it does very poorly in CVC polls i have to agree...

many Japanese cities (except Tokyo) are more underrated IMHO..Asian cities are generally underrated in SSC.


----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)

*Taipei*


----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)

Sen said:


> I dont know..there are many Taipei pics.(and they are great).probably you havent seen any...
> 
> but it does very poorly in CVC polls i have to agree...
> 
> many Japanese cities (except Tokyo) are more underrated IMHO..Asian cities are generally underrated in SSC.


Yea... like Osaka in Japan!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I think Taipei is OVERRATED


----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)

effer said:


> I think Taipei is OVERRATED


Really? Cuz compared to other Asian bigger cities, Taipei and Seoul are pretty underrated IMO...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks mesmerizing but not very diverse. That is my only problem with Asian cities. Way too homogenized for my likings. I like to see a smorgasboard of color and costume in metropoli. Are there a lot of mixed race couples in Taiwan? Where do the Germans and Mexicans live in Taipei?


----------



## AngloStyle2 (May 7, 2005)

Anyone avoids rating Taipei, I think. Because the Chinese people in PRC say "It's our city", right?


----------



## Jampacked SpecialExp (May 23, 2005)

After looking at those pics I felt few women in Taipei dye their hair in contrast to Japanese women. Their hair looks beautiful. Black hair is suitable for Asians.


----------



## AngloStyle2 (May 7, 2005)

Jampacked SpecialExp said:


> After looking at those pics I felt few women in Taipei dye their hair in contrast to Japanese women. Their hair looks beautiful. Black hair is suitable for Asians.


Agreed, Jam. I was able to **** several ********* women with black hair, but never **** blonde ********* women.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

asian cities are SOOOOO crowded


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Well in skyline, definitely not because the skyline is not that great except there is only Taipei 101 and Shin Kong Life Tower that is really tall.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

joaquin said:


> asian cities are SOOOOO crowded


they are, y? all asian cities are like this, they like density for some reason. Taipei is definetly underrated, its not talked about enough


----------



## Andrew Goh (Nov 25, 2002)

PotatoGuy said:


> they are, y? all asian cities are like this, they like density for some reason. Taipei is definetly underrated, its not talked about enough


Not Malaysian 
We like space ^^


----------

